# Stand-alone PowerPoint presentation



## Debi2006 (Dec 15, 2005)

Howdy,

Is there a way to send a self running powerpoint presentation. Something that's an executable that when u run it it becomes a self showing presentation without any need for any other external application?

Best to ya all..


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

After you set up the presentation save it as a powerpoint show (*.pps) then run file>package for CD

More info here: http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/assistance/HA010348171033.aspx


----------

